# cleaning brushes infrequently



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Cleaning pads that have a white side that is gently abrasive, for cleaning stovetops, etc., are good for removing paint from the hands. Together with soap, the paint comes off easily. However, I also use these cleaning pads in this way. I make holes in them into which I put my used brushes, so that they are hanging freely in a can with _mild_, non-odorous solvent ("Simple Green"). Although I mostly paint in oils, in this way I don't need to clean my brushes often, perhaps every fortnight, or so. The cleaning pad prevents the evaporation of solvent, because it covers the opening of the can. Often when I need a new brush, I choose one that has been hanging in the solvent for a while, and which has become reasonably clean. I think cleaning brushes every day causes a lot of wear and tear on them. Sometimes laziness is commendable. 

Mats


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Never heard of these. Thanks for the information.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

But these are available in every grocer's store. /Mats









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...DetailTechData=1&tag=pogiid-20#technical-data


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

But, Simple Green is some sort of soap, is it not? How do you rinse out the soap before you begin using the brush for oil paint, again--rinse it with water? If so, then you have a wet brush. I surely would not want to contaminate my oil paints with Simple Green that remains on my brush.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Well, I have used Dekorima Färglösare, based on Simple Green. It doesn't contain soap, but it is water-based. However, provided that you wipe the wet brush off with a rag first, it's no problem using the brush directly. Many oil painters keep their used brushes in a can of water over night, and then resume painting with the used brush, after having wiped it. But it seems that this product has been discontinued. It is logical since there are now much better solvents that are both mild, low-odour, and perfectly safe, namely those based on isoparaffins. I will use this in the future.

Mats


----------



## Mimirichman (Jun 19, 2021)

For oil paint brushes, I soak the brushes in water and soap. After dipping the bristles on water and soap, wrap a clean sheet of paper towel around the paintbrush. Pinch it mildly to allow water and paint residue to be absorbed by the paper towel.


----------

